# Trolling from Navarre Pier to PCB Pier



## SOCMedic

*Trolling from Pensacola beach Pier to Navarre Pier in October*

So after our little putting two weekends ago, I have heard people speak of an infamous trip of trolling from Navarre Pier to Pensacola Beach Pier in their kayaks. With the weather cooling down and the bigger fish moving closer to include BFTs and Mahi, I was wondering if that kind of 17 mile trip would pique anyone's interest? I figure we could all hook up and shuttle vehicles so we have enough at the start and the finish to accommodate any players unless you can get the wife, GF, Husband or whom ever to drop you off in Navarre. 

I was thinking maybe the middle weekend in October? We can get on it by first light and should be about a 8-9 hour trip at 2mph plus a few hours for fishing, so call it a even 12 hours on the water and that's moving fairly slow, and we start at 6 and end at 6. If anyone feels like this would be fun let me know, I would even be willing to rent a 15pax van so we can shuttle everyone in one car, or rent a big uhaul to put all the yaks in...just early brain storming. We can even stop half way on the beach for lunch and a leg stretch. 

Well y'all let me know, I tho kit would be fun, and even of only one of ya wants to do it I am still down!

Chris


----------



## Loruna

I'm in depending on weather.
I can fit between three to four kayaks in my truck for the shuttle from Pensacola to Navarre.


----------



## Jgatorman

still waiting on the 2015 PA's o come in


----------



## hooked4life

I'm game if I'm off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JD7.62

I'd go the other way. Wait on a light west wind and you'll have both the wind and current at your back.


----------



## SOCMedic

Well a guide has given a good piece of advice and I think I'll listen to it, much appreciated my friend.
Chris


----------



## lowprofile

Did you read the thread on the pier to pier trip? 

We launched at Pensacola and went to Navarre, stopped at opal beach (one in the national seashore with picnic areas and a ranger station). We only stopped to make a rudder repair but ended up eating lunch and one guys decided to end his trip there. 

Make sure you have a schedule posted and stick to it. Its going to be an early day. Most of us started unloading and shuffling around 3:30am. 

Jason gave us the same advice and I took it. We had the wind to our backs and at times were cruising over 4mph with little effort.


----------



## SOCMedic

I remember looking at your post, and some of the other guys were talking about it. You were the guys that originally gave me the idea. If you don't mind I may pick your brain to see if there is anything I need to be warry of, or if there was anything you wish you did/didn't do. I am looking forward to doing it, and I DEF will be doing what the consensus is for not only safety but for comfort as well.

Chris


----------



## SOCMedic

Oh JD maybe I am dumb, but wouldn't a west wind blow from Navarre to PCB?


----------



## off route II

PCB = Panama City Bch to me and it's more than 17 mi??? It would take a helluva west wind


----------



## SOCMedic

Pensacola Beach, haha, sorry about that. From Pensacola to Navarre OR vice versa!


----------



## SOCMedic

Sorry if there was any confusion, I want to go from Pensacola Beach to Navarre OR vice versa.....JD did you think I ment Panama City?


----------



## Loruna

SOCMedic said:


> I DEF will be doing what the consensus is for not only safety but for comfort as well.
> 
> Chris


A big jar of vaseline to help chaffing between the legs.
:0

Again this is all about weather, it could be blowing from the west or east whatever day we pick.
Best to make the call which way to head within a few days after reviewing the forecast.


----------



## SOCMedic

I completely agree, I figure ill just set a date in a couple of days, after seeing what kind of interest this gets, and then 3-5 days out I will revisit the weather and water conditions, then again the day before and then again the morning of. I wont really leave anything to chance...

Plus I prefer Body Glide, the "Original" anti chafing lube....haha


----------



## lowprofile

Pcb can mean Pensacola city or Panama City, people just hardly refer to Pensacola as "Pensacola city". 

Winds are categorized by the direction they come from, not the direction they travel. Hence the late fall North winds that drop the temps down to 25*. 

Feel free to message me with any questions. 

My best advise is to pack light. You don't need 4 rods and the whole tackle box. Focus on having enough food and water. Pre rig leaders and bring a couple extra of your favorite lures. Invest in a catch bag. Mine is 65"x 20" and holds a lot of fish and fits on the PA. Take lots of pics.


----------



## SOCMedic

Thank you for the explanation about the wind being origination and not direction, now it makes more sense. I figured food and water would be a big priority and a cooler/catch bag being the next one. Which catch bag do you have I have been looking at a lot online, but I cant seem to decide on one. I am going to bring both my GoPros with their extra batteries and my DSLR, which should capture any really good moments, assuming I don't drop it in the drink!!


----------



## JD7.62

I mean go the other as in start in Pensacola and end in Navarre. Do NOT decide to go west (from Navarre to Pensacola) if there is an east wind. If you do, youll find out why we call it the beast from the east!

Also the current along the beach generally runs west to east so you might as well ride that current. 

An east wind makes it really nasty out there because its going against the current, however a west wind isnt too bad and gives you some leeway if the weather man is wrong in his predicted wind speed. The last thing you want to do is be in the middle of no mans land and have that east wind kick up over 10kts. A 10kt west wind is no biggie though.

Little things like this that are only learned from time on the water and is what will keep you safe. LP above has tons of kayaking experience but most of those guys that went on it did not. I am seeing so many new guys take some BIG risks going offshore with little to no experience. 

My example above about the east is just one of the MANY little things you will need to know before making such a trek IMO. If I hadnt chimed in and yall decided to run west with an east wind and if it decided to blow a bit harder then you expected you guys could end up in some seriously nasty water and in big trouble! Be careful out there! Kayaks in big water are no joke.

Im not trying to scare any one but the reality is, kayak anglers are getting killed so often. I see it on facebook (friends with tons of yakkers around the country if you can imagine that lol) and it seems like every couple of months we are loosing a kayak fisherman. Build up your experience, learn the water patterns and weather patterns as well as your limits and THEN attempt something like that.

I personally have never done it, nor will I probably ever do it. Sure I think Id be safe but you know what, I dont think I could fish effectively just randomly trolling 17 miles down the beach. Dragging baits blindly behind your kayak is not how you catch the good ones!


----------



## SOCMedic

Well thanks for that JD....

On that note, PM me or post on this thread if you are wanting to do this, I am thinking the weekend of October 11-12 would be perfect, assuming the weather, surf, and wind cooperate. It should be fun, a kayak ride that far, AND fishing while doing it....


----------



## SOCMedic

As I looked at that it looked snarky, and I didn't mean it to be so, I really do appreciate the advice and words of warning from the wise. I am not a 19 y/o kid, but I am fairly new to SOME aspects of this. I will tread carefully and my number one goal is to come back safe and sound, I don't want to have come back mostly whole after 7 combat tours only to die in the surf from bumping my head wearing not PFD. SO honestly thank you JD and everyone else who has our best interest at hearts.


----------



## lowprofile

JD7.62 said:


> I personally have never done it, nor will I probably ever do it. Sure I think Id be safe but you know what, I dont think I could fish effectively just randomly trolling 17 miles down the beach. Dragging baits blindly behind your kayak is not how you catch the good ones!


I agree with this but the trip
Isn't about catching big fish or the most fish. It's about the trip itself and the experience.

It's the same reason groups will ride bikes from Pensacola to destin or even Panama City. You don't get better by riding 50 miles over flat ground but you get to see a lot of things and experience it with great people, or maybe not so great people haha. 

Take it slow. Be patient, don't expect anything but keep a bait on hand for the unexpected.


----------



## SOCMedic

Lowprofile...I couldn't have said it better myself, its all about DOING it, the experience of hanging out with others who are like minded and enjoy the same hobbies that you do. I am looking forward to THE TRIP, not necessarily THE CATCH, but if it happens ill be stoked!!


----------



## jzkayak

just so you know, there is a tournament in pcola that weekend so you may not receive max participation.


----------



## SOCMedic

Thank you for that, I want to participate in that tournament soooooo I guess I'll be changing the date


----------



## Jet fishin

Because I love these type trips,:notworthy:
I have a question. Not because I plan to participate, I am just curious. 
What are the distances from shore planned. 
When I did my Destin to Pensacola trolling trip last year(in a boat) I stayed at 5 miles or less from the beach.
As far as the danger factor goes. Everything has a certain amount of danger driving , diving, walking, jogging, biking or you name it. So pick your poison.
Me, I want to be living life to the fullest as long as I can.:thumbsup:
With proper planning and conservative routing I do believe this could be done safely.
I would think a chase vehicle would be a good idea in case of any issues.
Good luck. 
I will be watching this trend


----------



## lowprofile

Jet fishin said:


> Because I love these type trips,:notworthy:
> I have a question. Not because I plan to participate, I am just curious.
> What are the distances from shore planned.
> When I did my Destin to Pensacola trolling trip last year(in a boat) I stayed at 5 miles or less from the beach.
> As far as the danger factor goes. Everything has a certain amount of danger driving , diving, walking, jogging, biking or you name it. So pick your poison.
> Me, I want to be living life to the fullest as long as I can.:thumbsup:
> With proper planning and conservative routing I do believe this could be done safely.
> I would think a chase vehicle would be a good idea in case of any issues.
> Good luck.
> I will be watching this trend


usually anywhere from 300yrds to 2 miles out. 25-65ft of water. lots of fish are right on the outside of the second and third sand bars.

when we did it last year everyone in the group had somebody that was monitoring the water, weather and had access to the boards back on shore as well as half the kayak section waiting for updates.


----------



## lowprofile

chris, this is the bag I have. it cost around $120. 



I built some rod holders that lined the side of my PA and I could slip it in on the side, running along my seat and between the rod holders and my bait tank. 

I don't have any pics of it on the yak, but here's some pics showing the holders, maybe you can do something similar.




you can see the space it would fit in this one


----------



## Jet fishin

lowprofile said:


> usually anywhere from 300yrds to 2 miles out. 25-65ft of water. lots of fish are right on the outside of the second and third sand bars.
> 
> when we did it last year everyone in the group had somebody that was monitoring the water, weather and had access to the boards back on shore as well as half the kayak section waiting for updates.




Sounds like a fairly save float plan. :thumbsup::yes:


----------



## lowprofile

Jet fishin said:


> Sounds like a fairly save float plan. :thumbsup::yes:


 its good to have someone to check the boards (make a thread for it) because I've actually been out on the water roughly 4 miles and could check facebook but not make a call. I also never leave without my VHF radio, but if something were to happen and the radio is lost or dead, there's always that option.


----------



## SOCMedic

That's a great idea, I am sure my wife will not only be checking the forum, but I have a GPS locator that my wife can track my movements via the internet. It updates real time.(We bought it for when I go place with the State Dept.) I always keep that on my gear when kayaking. Plus I have a VHF radio, and my cell phone as well. The plan as Low said was not to go to far out(just like we did the other weekend, and if we need to make it back to shore and have the spouses come get us then that's ok. We will be safe, trust me, I know about risk mitigation, and the difference between proposed risk, mitigated risk, and un checked risk. Keep the ideas coming there low, I already built the rod holder very similar to yours plus I have the hatch buckets for the hatches on my outback. I am going to put a cooler in the back with food and drinks and I just bought that fish bag, off your recommendation.

this should be a fun trip.

Chris


----------



## lowprofile

did you order or go get one? they are large and it will be stationary the entire time. I'd recommend taking it out in the bay and finding the right spot for it before heading offshore. I took it out for the first time on that trip and had to turn around on the yak several times to move the bag and get it in the right place.


----------



## SOCMedic

I ordered it, but I'll use it as soon as it comes in, I'm pretty luck so far as I am able to fish 3-4 times a week, so I'll go to 3mb and fish for redfish with it on.


----------



## SoCalYakman

Sounds like a fun trip. Count me in!


----------



## hooked4life

I'll be free the first weekend in October if that day works out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCMedic

That works for me, let's plan on that day. That first sat in October!


----------



## SOCMedic

Jgatorman said:


> still waiting on the 2015 PA's o come in


 

Yellowfin Ocean Sports has received its shipment of 2015 Hobie kayaks. Come by and check out the new boats all with the new Hobie Advantage seat included. The new Outback is a beast and the tandem 17PA is going to be tough to keep in stock. Come check us out in Seagrove Beach on highway 30A. 

This is from another persons post!


----------



## hooked4life

Fairhope boat co has one on the showroom floor. I was there this afternoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluediemond

lowprofile said:


>


Hate to tell you this buddy, but you probably should use that yak more. You have a palm tree growing out of it!

SOC (and the rest of ya) most smart phones have an anti-theft tracking built in to them. I fish alone a lot and the wife (with a couple keystrokes) can pin point me anywhere I am. She usually keeps track of me every hour or so, or texts me just to be sure all is well. Just one more safety feature to add to yalls system. BTW if you're T-mobile it's called


----------



## SOCMedic

Thanks, I had not thought of that!


----------



## SOCMedic

I am stoked to use my new seat for this excursion!


----------



## Loruna

I finally added some Hobie sidekicks to my ride today, looking forward to being able to stand up now in my outback. I'll be heading out tomorrow morning to test it out, same place as last time if you want to head out again.


----------



## SOCMedic

Ok as we get closer, id like to start nailing down the dates a little better. Also id like to plan a dinner when we get to Navarre at one of the local food joints on the beach, maybe even have the spouses meet us there. Tell me what you guys think. I was thinking the 11th of October, it gives everyone enough time to get your calendars figured out BUT not too far away to make plans for then. Plus the King of the Bay put on by Pensacola Kayak and Sail is the 4th of Oct, and that wont work for a lot of people. Let me know what everyone thinks about all three of those ideas.

11th of October
Dinner in Navarre
Inviting the spouses to meet us.


Chris


----------



## Loruna

Looks like a good day for the tides.
http://www.tides4fishing.com/us/florida-west-coast/pensacola

Still a definite maybe, my girl will be in Atlanta that day but dinner out sounds good except there is not that many decent places to eat out in Navarre. Another option is I can leave a grill in my truck and we can plan on cooking what we catch at one of the beach gazebos. Maybe leave a few steaks just in case the troll is a bust and to feed the extras.


----------



## Jgatorman

anybody fishing tomorrow


----------



## Loruna

Jgatorman said:


> anybody fishing tomorrow


I'm still in for tomorrow in the sound, Bay or Gulf.
Gulf would be best but they are calling for 5' waves.
The other thread.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f49/3-mile-bridge-fishing-423506/#post3534474

I'll start a new thread to combine these two just to make it easy for any stragglers.


----------



## Low_Sky

SOCMedic said:


> Ok as we get closer, id like to start nailing down the dates a little better. Also id like to plan a dinner when we get to Navarre at one of the local food joints on the beach, maybe even have the spouses meet us there. Tell me what you guys think. I was thinking the 11th of October, it gives everyone enough time to get your calendars figured out BUT not too far away to make plans for then. Plus the King of the Bay put on by Pensacola Kayak and Sail is the 4th of Oct, and that wont work for a lot of people. Let me know what everyone thinks about all three of those ideas.
> 
> 11th of October
> Dinner in Navarre
> Inviting the spouses to meet us.
> 
> 
> Chris



I have been lurking on this forum for a couple weeks and just found this thread. I'd love to come along for this if a new guy is welcome. I'm visiting this part of the country for work, and have been down in the pensacola area the past two weekends. I love it! 

I'm an experienced freshwater guy, and have been muddling my way through learning saltwater. I've been staying inshore for lack of an experienced mentor to go past the surf with. 

Thanks

John


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCMedic

John, we would LOVE to have you along! Just keep up with this post and all the details will be on here....the more the merrier!


----------



## SaltWaterBuck

id like to tag along for one more good trip before hunting season sets in !!! as long as the wind works out favorable for my paddle you can count me in


----------



## SOCMedic

Ok for everyone who wanted to do this, I am kinda waffling on the idea, want to go out off shore Saturday regardless, part of me would love to do the pier to pier to do it plus the bite will hopefully still be hot this weekend. 

BUT

If not I would love to get another big get together at the beach like we had last time. We caught some big kings, some dolphin, and even saw some sails off the PCola pier. 

So I'd like to put it to a consensus, who is avaliable, and who still wants to go this Saturday, and what would you guys like to do?

I am looking forward to another successful day of fishing and having fun with friends!

Chris


----------



## Jgatorman

I am in just keep me in the loop see you saturday


----------



## Ridefish

You guys wouldn't consider the Gulf trip on Sunday would you? If not, no biggie.


----------



## strongman

What time were you starting? I get off at 7 am. Sunday may be better for me as well if you will be heading out super early. Or I could meet you guys somewhere along the way.


----------



## superdave

I'm fine with just staying in one area rather than the pier to pier. I'm also good with going either Sat or Sun.


----------



## Ridefish

I'm pretty sure I'm going to go Sunday either way. Weather/ seas being the determining factor. I can't do Saturday so hopefully I'll see some of you guys Sunday.


----------



## Jgatorman

I just wanna fish with like minded adventurers!!!! doesn't matter where just need some salt spray in my face... Thanks


----------



## strongman

Well, the salt water spray part may come into play this weekend...calling for 2.5 ft on Saturday and 2 ft on Sunday. I for one will be out there tomorrow in the 1 ft seas! Hopefully will be able to join this weekend.


----------



## Loruna

I'm still a "definite maybe", I'll be out this weekend but I don't think I can be out all day.
I still have to finish my new roof and porch and I need to dedicate some time to those projects while it's still sunny out.


----------



## Low_Sky

I'm in for anything on Saturday. Would love to do the pier-to-pier if it happens, but anything with the Plastic Navy is good for me.


----------



## Jgatorman

hope to see you out there loruna!


----------



## Jgatorman

Ok everyone what's the word, it is a long drive down from Birmingham Alabama but I am ready to go I'm on my way either Thursday evening or Friday afternoon. I sure would love a plan of action!


----------



## Loruna

I'll be out there on Saturday, weather forecast is looking good.


----------



## SOCMedic

Done deal then, how about we meet by the boardwalk just past the holiday inn and we go from there, does anyone have an issue with a 0600-0615ish launch time? Should be a blast AND we can capture some of the last peligaics before they head out in a few weeks.


----------



## Jgatorman

Sounds great I will be in touch.


----------



## SOCMedic

Got it, if anyone needs my number its 910-574-4932


----------



## SoCalYakman

Mirage drive is back in action :thumbup: Gonna try to make it sat. Let you know tomorrow!


----------



## SOCMedic

Awesome brother I hope you are there!


----------



## Loruna

Which parking lot are you talking about Chris?
The first one past the Holiday Inn is small, only room for about four cars.

The next one is a little better and then the one pass the Cross has plenty of room but the fence makes it hard to unload. I'll probably just park between Margaritaville and Holiday Inn since its easier for me to unload there. No big deal either way, I'll see you out there on the water around 6ish.


----------



## strongman

You can park along the road and walk the yak up the road at the place past the holiday inn. It has a long boardwalk which makes it a lot easier to get the kayaks to and from the water. There's are about 6 or so parking spots perpendicular with the road as well.


----------



## Loruna

Oh ok, yeah the boardwalk would make a big difference if you are hauling a PA in.


----------



## SOCMedic

Yup like Dan said haha


----------



## SoCalYakman

See you guys at 6!!!


----------



## Low_Sky

Forgive my ignorance, but I don't know the local landmarks well enough to infer what the final plan is. Is the plastic navy departing from and returning to pensacola beach tomorrow? I'm planning on making the drive unless something comes up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loruna

Yeah John, same place as last weekend, 
I'll park between Margaritaville and Holiday Inn 
and the weak guys with the heavy yaks that need to use the boardwalk  will park past the Holiday Inn.


----------



## SoCalYakman

Hey Eric, I resemble that remark!:wallbash:lol


----------



## Low_Sky

Haha, okay Eric. I'll haul Wanda over the beach if I make it down, I need the exercise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCMedic

Hey Eric you are just jealous of my hatch space! We will see you tomorrow john should be a damn good time!


----------



## Jgatorman

look foward to seeing you guys on the beach 6 a.m in the morning for me.


----------



## Nwalton321

Did a search and came across this one. How's the trip go? Is there another thread that talks about it?


----------



## Blake R.

If i remember right, there was a lot of paddling and not much catching. Think theres a thread in the report section.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## lowprofile

It's about the trip not the fishing. You troll the whole time and BS with your buddies. Catching is a plus. Get out there and fish!


----------

